
Ghent Altarpiece: latest phase of restoration unmasks 16th century overpainting - mdlincoln
https://www.theartnewspaper.com/news/facelift-for-the-mystic-lamb
======
kashyapc
[Funny, in a nice way, to see Ghent, the city I live mentioned here.]

Speaking of the Altar Piece by Van Eyck, soon (01-Feb to 30-Apr 2020) there's
going to be "the largest Van Eyck exhibition ever"[1]:

 _In 2020, the Museum of Fine Arts (MSK) Ghent is organizing the largest Jan
van Eyck exhibition ever. Only about twenty works of this Flemish master have
been preserved worldwide. At least half of them travel to our museum. They are
brought together with work from Van Eyck’s studio and copies of paintings that
have since disappeared. But also with more than 100 masterpieces from the late
Middle Ages. No less than 13 museum rooms are being redesigned for this._

[1] [https://vaneyck2020.be/en/](https://vaneyck2020.be/en/)

------
ym705
If you're visiting Ghent I just did again yesterday and made a list of my
favorite places: [https://dokomaps.com/map/381/the-medieval-city-of-ghent-
belg...](https://dokomaps.com/map/381/the-medieval-city-of-ghent-belgium)

------
RenRav
It seems kind of disappointing to remove these additions. It's interesting by
itself what all was added and thinking for what reason. At least the previous
versions will always exist online for anyone curious, and it is neat to make
comparisons before/after restoration.

~~~
janpot
While the history of the additions could be quite interesting and we should
make sure to document them well, I fail to see what's disappointing about
removing them. Contrary, I think it would be disappointing were they kept in
place.

